# Silverado & Sierra Owners-for sale.



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

$100. For sale in Rocky River, OH. Pick up or I will ship. Recently bought a new truck that requires a different AFM disabler. PM me. 










Features:
· Range AFM/DFM Disabler keeps you in full power 100% of the time.
· Simply plug into your onboard OBD-II port and it instantly begins working to eliminate the AFM system.
· Also disables Auto Start/Stop.
· The Range AFM/DFM Disabler does not reprogram your factory ECU.
· Leaves no trace. Unplug it to return to factory settings.
· Fits all V6 and V8 General Motors (GM) active or dynamic fuel management vehicles, includes cars, trucks, and SUVs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you use on my 2015 6.6 liter diesel or is this gas only deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a 77 Datsun King Cab. Do you know if this part is compatible with said vehicle? Couldn't find much on line about it. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I responded before dude with the 77 clunker Datsun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

What year Chevy's is it good for?


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bluefinn said:


> What year Chevy's is it good for?


I would go on Range Technology’s web site and check. I checked all the way back to 2008 and it’s compatible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

ErieRider said:


> I have a 77 Datsun King Cab. Do you know if this part is compatible with said vehicle? Couldn't find much on line about it. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


Yeah I don’t think it’s gonna work on your Datsun Bro. Thanks for inquiring tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Is this still available?


----------

